# Blue Screen Error "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"



## DevonG (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay Like.. I kinda know what that means but I don't.

I reinstalled my drivers, I didn't get the error for about 2 hours and now i'm getting it again.

It used to happen right after windows loaded up and now it doesn't for about 2 hours. (sorry for stating the same thing twice.)

Don't know what I can really post xcept for that information.

it simply reads

"PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"

Anyone have any suggestions besides reinstalling drivers? Everything on my rig is brand new.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok this is from MS

*PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
*
*Explanation:*

This Stop message occurs when requested data is not found in memory. The system generates a fault, which normally indicates that the system looks for data in the paging file. In this circumstance, however, the missing data is identified as being located within an area of memory that cannot be paged out to disk. The system faults, but cannot find, the data and is unable to recover. Faulty hardware, a buggy system service, antivirus software, and a corrupted NTFS volume can all generate this type of error.

*User Action:*

This Stop message usually occurs after the installation of faulty hardware or in the event of failure of installed hardware (usually related to defective RAM, either main memory, L2 RAM cache, or video RAM). If hardware has been added to the system recently, remove it to see if the error recurs. If existing hardware has failed, remove or replace the faulty component. Run hardware diagnostics supplied by the system manufacturer. For details on these procedures, see the owners manual for your computer. Another cause of this Stop message is the installation of a buggy system service. Disable the service and determine if this resolves the error. If so, contact the manufacturer of the system service about a possible update. If the error occurs during system startup, restart your computer, and press F8 at the character-mode menu that displays the operating system choices. At the resulting Windows 2000 Advanced Options menu, choose the Last Known Good Configuration option. This option is most effective when only one driver or service is added at a time. Antivirus software can also trigger this Stop message. Disable the program and determine if this resolves the error. If it does, contact the manufacturer of the program about a possible update. A corrupted NTFS volume can also generate this Stop message. Run Chkdsk /f /r to detect and repair disk errors. Restart the system before the disk scan begins on a system partition. If the hard disk is SCSI, check for problems between the SCSI controller and the disk. Finally, check the System Log in Event Viewer for additional error messages that might help pinpoint the device or driver causing the error. Disabling memory caching of the BIOS might also resolve it. For more troubleshooting information about this Stop message, refer to the Microsoft Knowledge Base at http://support.microsoft.com/support. 

So things to check are your RAM 
you can run memtest to eliminate bad ram
http://www.memtest86.com/

You can try to remove any hardware that is not essential, including drivers

sorry i can not be of any more assistance


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

also--
Try disabling hyperthreading in your bios.
Check the ram as Blackduck suggests..http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------

